
Create a Modern Desktop Application with Electron, Bootstrap and Express.js - techtor
https://zeroequalsfalse.com/posts/create-a-node-js-desktop-application-with-electron-bootstrap-and-express/
======
parski
How to make a web browser look like another kind of program.

